# Tas: Lower Derwent mixed bag



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Gday all

Well there hasnt been much to write home about latly, done a couple of trips to Frederick Henry Bay, just to get some flathead for dinner, catch 3-4 have a paddle around and off the water. Size limit is 30cm here, bit small I reckon so I keep the 40 and above ones, I dont like freezing them and only like to eat them the same day. I dont bother with pics of the flatties, anything I get here is gonna look like dusky bait :lol:

Today was forcast north east winds up to 25knots......[it tried but never happened] I thought Id pick and sheltered bay and chase some Bream
The Derwent is CnR for me, allthough its in much better condition these days with up to a reported 50% less heavy metals in some areas I still dont eat anything out of it. I smelt and saw the state of it 15-20years ago...theres some smells ya dont forget :shock:

Anyhow, got on the water around 5:30am, feet were a bit cool for a while there, but it warmed up. From the first cast with a gulp sandworm I started getting flatties, little ones...size ones[my size] and everything inbetween, when they killed the sandworm they started on a pearl blue BM :lol: I thought I had better get a pic of something, in case thats all i got!!

Massive flatchap..









Then I got a bite that felt familiar......I dont think this is another flatchap...









Few blokes have been saying the Bream have been a bit lazy in the fights lately...other things on their minds the randy little buggers :lol: And i did notice the ones I got up river were a bit sluggish. Welp no longer, this fella went well, put a nice bend in that little 2-4kg stick  Heres the culprit, 38cm fork fairly good nick but he did have a few sealice looking things on his fins, just hitchhikers I think, they didnt look dug in.









After he went on his way I thought I'd put the other rod out and troll up river and upwind for a bit, only went a couple of kms and went into another sheltered bay for a look. Not much happening there, allthough I did get 2 new species for the yak, cocky salmon and couta, both about 30cm long :lol: I snapped a quick pic of each but they didnt come out well.

Next I tied on a new HB I got recently, now I had alot of confidence in this particular HB as it was handchosen by the freakin bream whisperer himself!!! :shock: :lol: :lol: Well sure enough it nailed one, a bloke was walking along the shoreline with his dog and had just asked how I was goin, just as I said "yeh got a couple mate" .....Bzzzzzztttt ......I was getting blown on shore but this 36cm upstart managed to tow me to safety :lol: ....I called him "The Hoff" 8) 









And that was about it, got a few more flatties on the way back to the ramp, had a couple of follows from the resident Speckled warriors....all in all a good morning, at least the little flatties kept me entertained, dont know about the rest of you but ive been spiked by more little flatties than I care to remember, the bigger they get the easier they are to handle I reckon.

I used to enjoy fishing out of that canoe thing ive got, but this new one is a different beast, If anyone is trying to decide if a rudder is worth it....its worth double  Now all I gotta do is find someone to come with me, its great fun alone but even better with someone to laugh at....errr with :lol: :lol:

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

love ya work baldy... ya did well with that bream mate  great piccies

by the way ya got me lmao with that avatar...WILFREDSthe best ive seen on the idiot box for a long long time


----------



## CoolBreeze (Jun 21, 2007)

That is quite possibly the biggest bream I have ever seen :shock: top effort mate!


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Nice bream Baldy. And good report


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

I would call those Bream, STONKERS, don't know where it came from but that's what they are!

Nice morning there too!


----------



## Duane (Oct 20, 2007)

Hey Baldy,

Got some great fish there.



> Now all I gotta do is find someone to come with me, its great fun alone but even better with someone to laugh at....errr with :lol: :lol:


FHB is a 20 minute drive from my place, would be good to join another yakker for a fish and see how it's done.

Not real keen on the 5.30 starts though !

I'm flat out till xmas, but have till new year off work. should see what we can organise.....


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks all, you know if those flatties wernt so bloody tasty I'd have a real crack at the Bream. 45cm fork is doable and no doubt theres a few goliaths out there. That extra 5cms or so converts to a much wider, taller big bluenose 

Gday Duane, Yeah no problem mate, Im at Claremont so its not far for me once im over the river. Been launching out from Pipeclay Lagoon at Cremorne and Bambra Reef at Lauderdale.

Im most likly heading down to Saltwater River/Lime Bay for xmas but I'll give you a yell when I get back. Im keen to give the flatties from Punches Reef at Tranmere a taste test, all sorts of critters hang out there so bring ya squid jigs and heavy outfit  Beaming is handy for when its blowing, can normally find a sheltered bay somewhere.

Not super keen on the early mornings myself! but without a doubt the flatties are easier to find at first light[hard in the shallows], dusk is ok as well but I dont think it can match first light.

At the moment im most keen to get onto a big ***** and thats not going to happen in the Breamy areas of the Derwent. Bit of luck and I'll get my fix down Saltwater RIver way 

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## Duane (Oct 20, 2007)

Hey Baldy

At the moment I've only got the one rig for the yak and that's a bit cobbled together.

I was at Cremorne lagoon the other week without much luck, Was my first trip in the yak and decided to trawl a SP on my way back into the channel against the tide. I had paddled 15mins for barely a couple of hundred metres travelled against the current. I had been working so hard against the current that I'd forgotten about my lure, turned around to check the lure and had 5 wraps of line left around the reel. By the time I'd wound it back in I was back where I started from, Damn weed had turned the lure into a sea anchor.

On my second return journey I found the current a lot less stronger close to shore. The only consolation being the bikini clad sunbaker come over to comment on how much hard work it looked. Was almost better than catching a fish


----------

